# New to cyprus.... tips and info please!!!



## boo32 (Apr 14, 2010)

Im due to fly out the end of april to live for 6months, i am based in coral bay.

If anyone has any tips on info o the are and general moving out there, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks x


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi! Have a good read through the stickys and use the search engine on the forum. There is a lot of info here already to be read!

If you have a specific question I'm sure someone will be able to answer or point you in the right direction :0)


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Think its best if you ask the questions as you think of them and we can all answer them as you go along 

HTH


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

philly said:


> Think its best if you ask the questions as you think of them and we can all answer them as you go along
> 
> HTH


Yes agree with that , also spend a little time reading some of the older threads then asking a spesific question you will get a definit answer


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't assume everyone speaks English, a few words of Greek go a long way to ensuring good relations with the local population. Use local small veg and fruit shops, they are usually fresher and taste as if they have just been picked, which is usually the case. Be aware that the Cypriots appear to follow different time zone to the rest of Europe, if you arrange an appointment at midday, don't be surprised if you are on your own till 1400. But above all take the time to really get to know this lovely island and enjoy all it has to offer ( but stay of the Zinvania!!)
Good luck with your move.


----------

